# Shaq & Phil to Dallas



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Phil — and Shaq — could land in Dallas if Kobe remains Lakers' priority.
> 
> Lakers coach Phil Jackson has probably spent his last season on the Lakers' sideline, whether Los Angeles wins the NBA title or not.


[Link] 

Yeah, I know this is only speculation, just want to know what are the thoughts of Dallas fans about this.










Well, this is me trying to create a little talk in here.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Wow, that is a very interesting article and puts a lot of things into perspective. Seems like the article is saying that Phil is gone and Shaq wants to follow Phil. Which means Shaq needs to be traded or he could threaten to retire. Very interesting.......


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Wow..pretty interesting but i doubt that happens.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

What really catches my attention is Shaq and Phil to toronto, drools over the idea of watching Vince, Bosh and Shaq play 2gether


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Is Shaq FA ??? if not how Dallas will get Shaq ????

but is a great idea for Dallas


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> Is Shaq FA ??? if not how Dallas will get Shaq ????
> 
> but is a great idea for Dallas


According to the article:

_How about trading Antoine Walker, Michael Finley and Antawn Jamison for the Big Winner?_


----------



## gdog (Aug 24, 2003)

Do you guys know that the guy who wrote this is perhaps the biggest moron ever? Charley Rosen is a complete joke, and hears one statement he made that puts things in perspective:
he said last year that LeBron was going to be a bust and was extremely overrated with no apparent upside as he had peaked already in grade 12.

What an idiot, don't pay attention to his crap.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>gdog</b>!
> Do you guys know that the guy who wrote this is perhaps the biggest moron ever? Charley Rosen is a complete joke, and hears one statement he made that puts things in perspective:
> he said last year that LeBron was going to be a bust and was extremely overrated with no apparent upside as he had peaked already in grade 12.
> 
> What an idiot, don't pay attention to his crap.


I'll take your word for it because I really don't think they would even think about Dallas once they win the finals.


----------



## BAP (May 23, 2004)

lol v'la les mytho


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Pipe Dreaming...


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Pipe dream my ***... I wouldn't want either of those *******s in Dallas. :sour:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> Pipe dream my ***... I wouldn't want either of those *******s in Dallas. :sour:


Think if Kobe gives LA a "him or me" scenario, they'd do Shaq for Jamison and Walker? Walker would fit into the triangle perfectly.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dre1218us</b>!
> 
> 
> Think if Kobe gives LA a "him or me" scenario, they'd do Shaq for Jamison and Walker? Walker would fit into the triangle perfectly.


I've tried to tell Laker fans that before but they just don't believe me. Walker is most effective passing from the post. Jamison is a slasher and scrapper who would put up 20 and 10 just picking up Kobe's and Walker's off shots. They'd be smaller but their all around talent would be far better.

Malone
Walker
Jamison
Kobe
Fisher

This would be a team ideal for the Triangle offense if you ask me.


Shaq really would help us but Nelly would be trying to have him play Point guard so Nelly would be sent packing. I just can't see myself rooting for the player I can't stand to watch. Its a real moral issue here, lets hope I don't have to decide.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

The only player the Lakers might even consider taking in a trade for Shaq would be Dirk and that is a big "if"


----------



## Obi-Wan Nowitzki (Jun 2, 2003)

ummm... Talking about guys that are "too deeply plugged into management for Phil to ultimately assume control of the team's operations..." Isn't that Dallas? How many years is Nellie the GM? Wouldn't Cuban want a role in managing the Mavs?

If this is the only reasoning behind this idea, then there's no chance that it'll happen. I think Phil will take over a team's management, but not the Mavs'.


----------

